

Why I'm Not learning to code - choosenick
http://writing.makeshift.io/pieces/why-i-m-not-learning-to-code

======
porter
Learning to code is the best way to understand coders. Plus you'll be able to
build your own stuff to boot! Seems like a no-brainer to me.

------
dancecodes
learning to code is easy than understand code and review, but understand code
more important than code. If you understand code - you know all. Try to
understand linux kernel code or gcc

